# UA Boeing B767-322ER, aircraft type 763 where to sit?



## winger (May 30, 2008)

We booked United flight #35 and #34 SFO/OGG.  How far back (row #) do we need to sit to be fully clear the wings so we can get a nice view of the ground ?   It looks like row 26 is the first row hitting the against the rear edge of the wings.

See attached pic for a shot of how the seating arrangement looks like from my reservation's seating arrangement screen...

That's us in row 31 !!!


----------



## mlsmn (May 31, 2008)

try    www.seatguru.com


----------



## winger (May 31, 2008)

nice site, thanks!!! But, does not mention where the wing rear edge ends : (


----------

